# Binding Size for Rome 390 Boss



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

So I bought a size 9 Ride Jackson at my local board shop and a size 9 Thirty Two Focus Boa online and am going to keep one of them, depending on how I like the fit. 

Should I go with S/M or L/XL 390 Boss? I'm leaning towards the L/XL but just want to make sure the straps will actually tighten enough for my boots. I'm not really sure if the Rides or Thirty Twos are considered an average or 'large' size boot.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

i would go s/m

i have unions in a l/xl and switched to a size 9 boot this season. i'm literally strapping in to the complete last click on them and it sucks.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

It does change from brand to brand, but I will say I just barely squeak into the L/XL 390's in my size 12's so they seem to run small.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

metric said:


> So I bought a size 9 Ride Jackson at my local board shop and a size 9 Thirty Two Focus Boa online and am going to keep one of them, depending on how I like the fit.
> 
> Should I go with S/M or L/XL 390 Boss? I'm leaning towards the L/XL but just want to make sure the straps will actually tighten enough for my boots. I'm not really sure if the Rides or Thirty Twos are considered an average or 'large' size boot.


S/M... they work up to size 9.5 boots. I have a pair of 390 BOSS myself.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Metric,

Some boots tend to run a bit bulky, more specifically in width as opposed to length from heel to toe. Your best bet, if you're able to, is to head into your local shop and strap your boots into both the S/M and L/XL and see which one you prefer. The S/M has a slightly smaller footprint and a bit of a shorter highback when compared to the L/XL.

However your safest bet is minimizing the straps and heel hoop sizing on a pair of L/XL 390's and going with that.

If you've got any other questions feel free to hit us up via email - ridercouncil[at]romesnowboards[dot]com.

Shred on,
Rome SDS


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

The toe box on thirty twos tend to be wider. I would recommend L/XL. I wear 8.5 lashed and its a very tight squeeze practically forcing it on my S/M 390Boss but just fine on my L/XL 390


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

I wear size 10 32 Lashed boots with my L/XL 390 bindings and they have a bit more room to adjust to a smaller boot if I had to. They should be able to work with a size 9 if everything was reduced in length/size when adjusting the bindings.


----------

